# HILFE bitte um antworten: Spiele gehen nicht auf Laptop



## lappi97 (2. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mir seit langem wieder einmal ein spiel gekauft nähmlich shogun 2 hab aber das problem das bei mir nur der bildschirm schwarz wird kann die musik hören woran liegt das,das das spiel net geht??? sowas ähnliches hab ich bei landwirtschaftssimulator 2011 auch blos das kann ich garnicht starten, der pc sagt nur das ich shader 2.0 benötige wo bekomme ich das her???
Und geht das auf meim laptop auch hab eine mobile intel r 945 express chipset family graka???

Danke im voraus freue mich über Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2011)

Vermutlich ist Dein Notebook nicht geeignet und hat eine Grafikkarte, die zu alt ist. Kannst Du mal das genaue Notebookmodell nennen? Die Modellnummer sollte unter dem Notebook zu finden sein. Wenn du aber wirklich nur eine Intel Onboard-Grafikkarte hast, wird es nicht gehen, den so eine ist nicht für modernere 3D-Spiele geeignet - und selbst wenn die shader 2.0 hätte: die Karte wäre für Shogun2 viel zu schwach.

Wenn Du Glück hast reicht es, neue Treiber für das Notebook zu suchen, aber selbst die schnellste Intel-Karte würde dann von der Leistung her wohl nicht reichen, da mit der höchstens ein paar 3-4 Jahre 3D-Spiele auf minimalsten Details noch laufen.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. September 2011)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Spiele mit Intel Grafikchips immer ein wenig Glückssache, da die Hersteller ihre Spiele meist nur für Grafikchips von Nvidia und ATI optimieren. Shaderversionen kannst du leider nicht einfach runterladen, da sie in die Grafikhardware integriert sind. Ich kann dir höchstens den Tipp geben, neue Treiber zu installieren (müsste es auf der Intel Homepage geben), ansonsten kann man da nicht viel machen.

Funktionieren denn andere aktuelle Spiele bei dir?


----------



## chbdiablo (2. September 2011)

Ich fürchte mit deinem Laptop wirst du diese Spiele nicht spielen können, dafür ist das einfach viel zu schwach und veraltet.
Redest du jetzt eigentlich von einem PC und einem Laptop? Wenn ja, dann schreib uns doch bitte auch, was für Hardware, also Grafikkarte etc. in deinem PC drinsteckt.
Shader 2.0 ist bezogen auf die Grafikkarte, vermutlich ist deine PC-Grafikkarte auch schon ein älteres Modell.

edit: Warum bin ich der letzte?


----------



## lappi97 (2. September 2011)

IBM-T60 think pad


----------



## lappi97 (2. September 2011)

weiß net ob andere spiele funktonieren


----------



## lappi97 (2. September 2011)

ich rede aber nur von einem laptop hab ich falsch formuliert sorry


----------



## lappi97 (2. September 2011)

So jetzt ne frage an euch und zwar kann ich dann wenigstens mit meim laptop age of empires online spielen und kostet das etwas bitte antworten danke


----------



## chbdiablo (2. September 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, damit kannst du im Bestfall noch Spiele starten und vernünftig spielen, die schon 5 Jahre alt sind. Was einigermaßen aktuelles geht damit einfach nicht, da kann man wohl auch nichts mehr machen außer einen neuen Laptop kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2011)

lappi97 schrieb:


> IBM-T60 think pad


 
Das ist zwar ein seht gutes Office-Notebook, aber wenn Du da eine Intel GMA950 drin hast (es gibt das T60 auch mit andern Karten) ist das halt wirklich rein GAR nicht zum spielen gedacht. Die Grafikkarte darin wird für ein modernes 3D-Spiel wie gesagt nicht reichen, selbst Du das Spiel zum laufen kriegst, wäre die Karte zu schwach um mehr als nur eine Diashow zu liefern. 

Nimm mal das Tool CPU-Z CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online sieh bei Graphics nach, ob Du wirklich nur diese INtel-Karte drin hast.

Wegen Age of Empires online: das ist wiederum was anderes, denn das läuft (wenn ich micht nicht täusche) komplett im Browser, das heißt Deine GRafikkarte muss da an sich nicht viel tun. Aber teste es doch einfach mal, das gibt es ja als Grundversion kostenfrei: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Age-of-Empires-Online_45460668.html  sind allerdings nach dem Start der kleinen Datei dann noch über 2GB, die runterzuladen sind. Bei AoE Omline musst Du nur zahlen, wenn Du besondere Dinge haben willst oder schneller Erfolge erzielen willst.


----------



## lappi97 (2. September 2011)

joo ok danke
wo kann ich da genau nachschaun welche graka ich hab


----------



## chbdiablo (2. September 2011)

Du lädst von dem link oben das Programm CPU-Z herunter, dann startest du es. Im Pogramm klickst du anschließend oben auf "Graphics", dann zeigt es dir den Namen deiner Grafikkarte an.


----------

